# Been awahile since we got a 1 star google review!



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2022)

With our most recent google review tonight, it is clear this guy sure doesnt like TUG (or me) with his scathing 1 star rating!

If you happen to disagree with his review of TUG, please be sure to leave one of your own right here:



			Sign in - Google Accounts


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm not seeing a recent 1 star review.  The only 1 star review I see is from five months ago, and it's about a different company, but is being blamed on Tug. Am I missing something?

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Jun 29, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'm not seeing a recent 1 star review.  The only 1 star review I see is from five months ago, and it's about a different company, but is being blamed on Tug. Am I missing something?
> 
> Dave



I had the same issue. You must sort for newest for it to show up.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 29, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> With our most recent google review tonight, it is clear this guy sure doesnt like TUG (or me) with his scathing 1 star rating!
> 
> If you happen to disagree with his review of TUG, please be sure to leave one of your own right here:
> 
> ...



I left a review. You will be happy to know you aren’t the only one this “Beau D” called a “myopic snake” In a review.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

yea i saw that he used the exact same language to give a 1 star review to another company 4 years ago.  bizarre for sure!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

and yes, by default i believe it shows "most relavent" as the first review, you would have to manually sort for newest to view it (and my response)


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2022)

Brian, you may want to edit your reply to that user.  You said this:
_
"We can certainly refute nearly every other claim you make in this review as utter nonsense however.  If TUG were run in such a manner, we would have existed for nearly 30 years now."_

I think you meant to say Tug would NOT have existed for nearly 30 years.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

edited, thanks!


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 29, 2022)

Well, for what it’s worth - I agree with his review of Canoe - that is a fantastic restaurant. Otherwise it seems like he just enjoys spreading manure around. I wouldn’t sweat this one.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

I will say that if its something I did, im happy to own it and attempt to correct the mistake for sure.

it just struck me as more personal (and related to the forum, like someone that had been banned or censored) than an actual complaint regarding a paid membership.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jun 29, 2022)

Brian, I don't know if you monitor the forums on Redweek, but there is a very similar post under "Is Tug Helpful?" in the General Discussion forum.  I guess you can't please everybody.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2022)

It's probably a timeshare salesperson who had a customer rescind because of TUG advice.  We do give advice contrary to what is said at the presentations.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 29, 2022)

No kidding, can't make some people happy.

I answered a Q posed on FB Group.  The question says "Have any ideas?".  So I posted my theory, and the guy answers "I call BS".  after a few back and forths, he says I don't want your ideas, I want to know why?

So be careful for what you ask for.  So I did reply don't shoot the messenger if you ask and then don't like the question.  But my guess is he didn't like a response.  I did think it was funny that someone, other than me, did in fact point out that he asked for ideas.  That was great!!!!

oh well.  Move on. Life is too short.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> I will say that if its something I did, im happy to own it and attempt to correct the mistake for sure.
> 
> it just struck me as more personal (and related to the forum, like someone that had been banned or censored) than an actual complaint regarding a paid membership.


Maybe it is Ghor???


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

Iggyearl said:


> Brian, I don't know if you monitor the forums on Redweek, but there is a very similar post under "Is Tug Helpful?" in the General Discussion forum.  I guess you can't please everybody.


usually posts on public forums get plenty of members to debunk any nonsense, hopefully thats the case there if its something new.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> it just struck me as more personal (and related to the forum, like someone that had been banned or censored) than an actual complaint regarding a paid membership.



Well, since you're apparently a myopic snake, how would you know?  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

true!  might need to change my user title!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2022)

Don't worry about it. Probably works for ARDA or is in sales.

I discount reviews that don't have a few negatives because it proves that is it not just your relatives leaving positive comments.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2022)

The only thing bad about a one star review;  you need five(5);  Five Stars Reviews to bring your rating up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2022)

thats ok, it appears the TUG community as usual, has already corrected the issue!

thank you to those of you who took the time to leave such nice reviews of TUG!


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm gonna take a wild stab and say this is the rental scammer you just banned.


----------

